# Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben



## tams (12. Dez. 2009)

Hallo, 

wieder einmal ist bei meinem Beadfilter (ESW-60 von Sprick) das Sichtrohr zur Spülung des Filters gebrochen. Sehr ärgerlich, da es nun schon das zweite mal ist und nun schon wieder alle meine Bakterienkulturen, die so lange für die Entstehung benötigten, abgestorben sind. Habe damit einfach klein Glück. Mußte die Filterung nun natürlich einstellen. :evil

Nach einem Anruf bei Sprick hat man mir nun einen Kleber geschickt, mit dem ich das Problem nun lösen soll. Das ca. 30 cm lange Rohr muß nun erst mal wieder in den Filter geklebt werden. Ich konnte das alte Rohr soweit ganz gut entfernen, ohne weitere Schäden zu verursachen. 
Ich muß das Loch am Filter nun noch ein wenig vergrößern, um das Sichtrohr überhaupt wieder hineinzubekommen.
Würdet ihr sagen, das der Kleber dafür geeignet ist. Ich traue dem Frieden nicht, da am Loch im Filter dieser wulstartige Kleber dran ist und der Kleber den ich bekommen habe transparent also ganz anders ist.

Hier eine Abbildung vom Filter mit der Öffnung wo das Sichtrohr rein soll:






Hier mal näher dran:





Und hier das Sichtrohr sowie Kleber:





Laut Sprick können mit diesem Kleber alle Hart-PVC Fittings verklebt werden. 

Vielen Dank und Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Xeal (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi !
steht denn bei dem Kleber drauf, welche Stoffe dort drin sind ? 
Ich habe gelesen, dass Tetrahydrofuran z.b. PVC kleben kann. 

Praktische Erfahrung habe ich darin allerdings nicht. Wozu ist denn dieses Sichtfenster ?


----------



## bodo61 (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi Torsten,
das alte Rohr war mit PVC Schweißdraht eingeschweißt. Das mit dem Kleber wird schon funzen, allerdings wird die Klebung sehr empfindlich gegen mechanische Einflüße sein. Soll heißen nicht dran wackeln oder rütteln.

Du müßtest die alte Schweißstelle aufschleifen oder feilen bis das Rohr genau reinpasst (sieht aus wie 40er?),
dann das Rohr und die entstandene Muffe gründlich reinigen (m. Aceton), beide Seiten mit Kleber einstreichen und sofort zusammenstecken. (PVC Kleber hat nur eine offene Zeit von vielleicht 10 sec)
Wenn es dann nicht die korrekte Richtung oder Höhe hat, hast du verloren.
So`ne PVC Klebung bekommt man zwar auch  wieder auseinander, aber das sollte schon beim ersten mal richtig passen.

Nach der (hoffentlich) erfolgreichen Klebung würde ich unbedingt versuchen das Rohr irgendwie abzufangen bzw. mit Schellen sichern, das ein erneutes Abbrechen unmöglich macht.

Viel Glück bei der Rep., und als Zeit dafür geb ich dir max. ne halbe Stunde.


----------



## tams (12. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi Bodo, hi Xeal, 

auf dem Kleber stehen keine Stoffe die man lesen kann. Alles in spanisch oder so.
Das Sichtroht geht aus dem Filter raus und beim Spülen kann man dort sehen wann der Spülvorgang des Filters  beendet werden kann, wenn das Wasser sauber ist.

Das Rohr ist ein 50er und paßt noch nicht rein. Genau wie Du sagst Bodo muß ich erst schleifen bis es paßt. Sehr mühselig, werde ich morgen in Angriff nehmen. 

Danke für die Hinweise. Werde versuchen alles richtig und schnell zu machen. Hoffentlich wird das dicht. Sonst muß ich den Filter wieder zum Händler nach Süddeutschland schicken. Vorher alles abbauen, Wasser und Filterbeads raus. Ein unglaublicher Zeitaufwand. Beim ersten Mal hat's fast 3 Stunden gedauert.
Wenn ich das wirklich fest und dicht bekomme, muß ich mir unbedingt was einfallen lassen, das das nicht wieder passieren kann.
Ich glaube ich würde aufgrunddessen diesen Filter nicht wieder nehmen.

Gruß und danke 
Torsten


----------



## bodo61 (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Moin Torsten,

das mit dem Kleber passt schon, PVC-Hart kannste mit so ziehmlich jedem Kleber, Pattex, Henkel.... zusammentüddeln.

Vielleicht hast du ein Stück 40er Rohr oder was ähnliches in dem Durchmesser, wo du ein Stück Sandpapier aufspannst, um damit das Loch aufzureiben. Grob geht das auch gut mit einem Dremel, wobei du damit auch mal schnell ne Kerbe reinschleiftst. Also lieber etwas langsamer aber genauer arbeiten.

Wichtiger ist aber das Rohr danach gegen wiederabbrechen zu sichern. Wie geht`n das weiter nach der Verschraubung an dem Klarsichtrohr? Ist da vielleicht noch ein Schieber oder Kugelhahn? Wenn diese Last dann nur von der Verklebung gehalten wird, kann das nix dauerhaftes werden.
Falls das so ist mußt du wirklich versuchen das die Klebung mechanisch nicht mehr belastet wird.
Vielleicht am Ende des Rohres (Verschraubung) was unterbauen oder ne Schelle mit Stütze nach unten.

Viel Glück und nen schönen 3. Advent.


----------



## tams (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Moin Bodo, 

OK immerhin geht das mit dem Kleber. Werde heute das Rohr (momentan 30cm lang) noch etwas kürzen und etwas bauen, damit ein Bruch nicht mehr passieren kann. Ich baue eine Art Stütze bzw. Unterbau ein. 
Das Rohr geht dann in einen Kugelhahn über und dahinter mit einem lanen Schlauch in den Garten, wo das Schmutzwasser versickert. Jetzt heißt es erstmal schleifen. Ich berichte, wenn's geklappt hat.

Dir auch schönen 3. Advent

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## tams (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi, 

habe das Loch heute soweit fein ausgefeilt, gereinigt und ebenso das Rohr saubergemacht. Paßt soweit auch wieder in das Loch. Habe den Kleber sowohl am Filteroch als auch am Sichtrohr aufgebraucht, das Rohr wieder vorsichtig rein und nun mehrere Stunden (4) gewartet. Dann ein erster Test: FEHLSCHLAG DIE VERDAMMTE KLEBENAHT HÄLT NICHT evilevilevil

Gebe nun auf. Sieht wohl so aus, als ob ich den kompletten Filter wieder ausräumen, aus der Filterkammer entfernen, reinigen, verpacken und nach Süddeutschland zu Sprick schicken muß. Mir reichts jetzt echt. Bin der Meinung, dass dieser Bereich des Filter fehlkonstruiert wurde, da so eine Klebestelle Druck durch Wasser beim Spülvorgang oder auch nur leichtem mechanischen Druck nicht lange standhält. Bin sehr enttäuscht und wütend. 


Gruß
Torsten


----------



## bodo61 (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Schei..., :__ nase
womit hast du das Rohr sauber gemacht? Muß unbedingt  PVC Reiniger o. Aceton sein, da das PVC damit vor dem kleben angelöst wird.
Diese Klebestelle bzw. Schweißstelle hat ja keine Druckbelastung, also ist das wohl eindeutig ne mechanische Schwachstelle.
Vielleicht sollte man erst einen Winkel einkleben und mit dem Rohr direkt nach unten gehen. 

Aber gut, ich glaube du hast ja noch Garantie auf das Teil. Ist zwar ärgerlich und umständlich aber wohl die vernünftigste Lösung.




Da muß der Heinrich aber noch ne kleine Entschädigung locker machen.:smoki


----------



## tams (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi, hab's mit PVC-Reiniger gesäubert. 
Jetzt hab ich noch einen zusätzlichen Kleber verwendet. Hat mir mein Nachbar empfohlen. PU-Kleber, soll angeblich alles kleben. Ich warte nun noch mal bis morgen ab, mach einen Test und dann mal weitersehen. Wird aber wohl nichts vernünftiges sein.

Habe mich eigentlich schon darauf eingestellt, dass ich ales wieder abbauen muß.
Jetzt geht der ganze Zauber schon wieder von vorn los. Beim ersten mal war's echt ein unerhörter Aufwand. Ich muß mal mit Fa. Sprick reden. Selbst wenn die das dann erneut kleben, bin ich nun nicht mehr überzeugt, dass das dann nicht ein weiteres mal passiert.
Die von Sprick sind ja wirklich ganz nett und kulant, aber damals wars auch alles andere als leicht. Diverse Mails die nicht beantwortet wurden. Vereinbarte Rückrufe die es nicht gab u.ä. 
Es muß doch eine Möglichkeit geben das Problem grundsätzlich und dauerhaft zu lösen. Vielleicht mit einem T-Stück oder so.
Ich hoffe Sprick zeigt sich weiterhin kulant, da ich ja vorhabe weiteres Teichzubehör (6000er Schlamm-Muli) im kommenden Jahr dort zu kaufen.

Na mal sehen
Gruß 
Torsten


----------



## darti (13. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hallo Thorsten

Ich würde mir ein grösseres T-Stück nehmen und dieses der länge nach aufschneiden. In die untere Hälfte des Abganges (der natürlich auch eine Dimension größer sein muss) ein halbiertes Rohr einkleben.

Wenn du dies dann dick mit Kleber bestrichen über deine Sichtröhre klebst hast du meiener Meinung nach schon eine gute Stützhülse für die eigentliche Klebestelle und durch die Rohrhälfte stützt du das ganze auch noch ab.


Habe so etwas in der Art schon mal im Notdienst als als erste Reperaturmassnahme gemacht und das hätte noch Jahre gehalten.

gruss michael


----------



## tams (14. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi Michael, 

hört sich gut. Denke drüber nach bzw. werde es Sprick mal vorschlagen. Danke für Deinen Ansatz.

Es gibt nun auch eine erste Reaktion von Sprick. Die Firma überlegt sich nun eine spezielle Lösung für mein Problem und gibt mir dann Bescheid. Bin wol der Einzige bei dem dieses Problem auftritt. Mal sehen was das kommt. Bin nun wieder zuversichtlicher und grundsätzlich auch zufrieden mit der schnellen Rückmeldung. Daher kann ich die Firma Sprick bisher immer noch empfehlen. Aber warten wir mal ab. Ich berichte dann wieder.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Heinrich (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Tut  mir  leid ,  und  ich  kann  mir  nur  vorstellen  ,  dass  beim  Transport  das rohr  einen  schlag  bekommen  hat ,  und  PVC  ist  leider  bei  niedrigen  temperaturen  sehr  spröde .

Habe  dem thorsten  eine  Anbohrschelle  zugesandt  die man  über  das 110 mm Rohr spannt .

Dazu  muss  man  nur  die  Schweissnähte  abschleifen ,  damit  der innenliegende O-ring   flach  abdichten  kann .

War  halt  die  leichteste  Lösung  da  der transport  mit  aus-und Einbau  sehr  aufwendig  gewesen  wäre.

Bei  dieser Lösung  hat  man  auch  den  Vorteil  , dass man  die  Spannung  aus  diesem  bereich  heraus nimmt.

Der Thorsten  wird  Euch  berichten  !

LG  Heinrich  Sprick


----------



## tams (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hallo, 

habe die Anbohrschelle vom Heinrich erhalten und nach einem Telefonat mit Anweisungen zunächst die alte Klebestelle der Spülungsöffnung mit einer Flex und einigem feilen einigermaßen glatt bekommen.

So sah de Klebestelle bisher aus:






Und so nach dem Schleiffen:





Soweit so gut. So ungefähr sollte die Anbauschelle drübersitzen:





Leider taucht nun ein neues großes Problem auf. Die Anbauschelle hat natürlich ein Gegenstück, welches mit langen Schrauben eben verschraubt wird. Dicht soll das dann auch durch einen innen in der Anbauschelle liegenden Gummiring werden der sich über dem Loch befindet. Das Problem ist nun allerdings, das an der Position an der das Gegenstück der Schelle sitzen soll, das Rohr für den Blower im Weg steht. 
Komme so natürlich nicht weiter.






So ist momentan der Stand.

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Mercedesfreund (29. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

tja Torsten, wenn das Teil da hinter auch am Rohr sitzt und nicht woanders hin kann, dann könntes Du das Gegenstück so klein wie irgend möglich aussägen damit es noch zu verschrauben ist..das vordere Teil mit reichlich Innotec sichern und vorsichtig anziehen.. hoffe das Gegenstück ist noch stabil genug..wie fühlt es sich denn an? fest genug, das es auch nach dem Aussägen noch hält? was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein..und nun warte ich auf Nackenschläge..


----------



## Heinrich (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hallo torsten ,

befestige  mit  einer schraube   die  Rohrschelle  der Blowerrohrs  an  der  rückseitigen  Halbschale .

Von  hier  aus  gesehen  müsste  das  passen .

Im  Notfall  könnte  man   das  40 mm Rohr  erwärmen  und  biegen  , oder  ein  Stückchen  40 mm  Schlauch  als  Ausgleich  nehmen .

Oder  wie  besprochen  den Blower   an  der Wand  befestigen .

LG  Heinrich


----------



## bodo61 (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Denke auch, das man die Rückseitige Schelle aufschneiden könnte. Dann praktisch nur zwei Streifen von hinten anschrauben. Und wegen der Gummidichtung brauchst du die Schrauben ja auch nicht so fest zu brummen.
Viel Glück dabei, und berichte mal weiter.

:newyear


----------



## tams (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi,

habe einen Reparaturversuch beim Filter gestartet.
Nachdem ich die Klebestelle soweit abgeschliffen hatte, wollte ich die Anbauschelle nun verbauen.

Da das Rohr für den Blower im Weg war, habe ich ca. 1 Stunde das gesamte Blowerrohr mit einem Heißluftföhn erwärmt um es soweit zu biegen, das ich die Schelle dahinter bekomme.
Auch die Klebestelle des Blowerrohres habe ich erwärmt. Es wären nur wenige Zentimeter nötig gewesen um die Schelle dahinter zu bekommen. Ich wollte dann anschließend mit einer Schraube die Klebeschelle vom Blowerrohr auf das Gegensück der Anbauschelle befestigen.

Leider ging das voll daneben und nun ist auch die Klebestelle
des Blowerrohres gebrochen. Es liefen mehrere hundert Liter Wasser aus dem Filter in die Kammer. Und das bei minus 5 Grad Außentemperatur. :evil

Nun ja, das neue Jahr hat ja nun gerade erst begonnen und ich gebe jetzt nicht auf.
Also habe ich ca. 1 Stunde gewartet bis alles Wasser aus dem Filter ausgelaufen war, bin in die Kammer gestiegen, habe den Filter geöffnet und das gesamte Filtermaterial entfernt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden war der Filter nun soweit entleert, so dass ich den Filter abbauen und aus der Kammer entfernen konnte.

Aber wie gesagt - das neue Jahr hat erst begonnen und aufgeben ist nicht.
Zu viele Stunden Arbeit und zu viel Geld ist bis heute in die Teichanlage geflossen, als das ich nun die Flinte ins Korn werfe.

Beiliegende Fotos zeigen die Bruchstelle des Blowerrohres die ich nun mit meinen Mitteln nicht mehr reparieren kann.
Ich habe den Filter nun gesäübert, auf eine kleine Holzpalette gestellt und verpackt.

Herr Sprick weiß nun Bescheid und der Filter wird abgeholt und reparaiert. Möchte mich hier an dieser Stelle mal ausdrücklich für die Kulanz und die unproblematische Regelung bedanken.

Firma Sprick wird sich die vermeindlichen Schwachstellen nochmals genau ansehen und so bearbeiten, dass das nicht mehr passieren kann. Super! 

Auch wenn meine Bakki nun wohl alle hinüber sind, glaube ich das der Filter für mich der Richtige ist. Vielleicht kann ich mit Starterbakterien die Einlaufzeit ja dann etwas verkürzen.

Hier noch einige Bilder:













Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## maritim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

hallo,

man, man......in deiner haut möchte ich nicht stecken.
das wünscht man sich nicht mal seinen ärgsten feind.

ich sehe jetzt nur noch eine 2 möglichkeiten

1.
du schneidest die rohre dicht am filter ab und lässt dir die muffen von einem dreher wieder auf das alte größe aufdrehen, so das du wieder ein rohr in die muffe einkleben kannst.

2.
wenn du den filter nicht zu einem dreher bringen kannst, dann schneide das rohr vor der muffe ab und lasse dir einen übergang drehen den du in das alte eingeklebte rohr von der muffe einkleben kannst.

auf keinen fall würde ich nicht selber daran versuchen was aufzudrehen !!!!
du hast jetzt noch einen versuch und den solltest du nicht in den sand setzen!!!


----------



## maritim (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

ps. die nummer mit dem dreher dürfte günstiger als der versand zu sprick sein.
vielleicht beteiligt sich die fa. sprich auch an den den kosten.


----------



## tams (5. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sichtrohr beim Beadfilter kleben*

Hi ich setze jetzt gar nichts mehr in den Sand ;-)
Der Filter wird morgen abgeholt und wie beschrieben von Sprick repariert.
Mal schauen wie lange es dauern wird und wie der Filter dann aussieht. Ich berichte dann wieder.

Gruß
Torsten


----------

